# ICD-10 information focused on small-to-medium providers?



## jessica81680@comcast.net (Apr 30, 2013)

Does anyone know of any online resources that focus more on ICD-10 implementation for small-to-medium providers?  I work for a private practice group that has 7 doctors, and most of the resources that I have found so far have been more oriented towards larger groups and hospitals.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cwaltman (Apr 30, 2013)

*I second that,*

Please let me know also. Thanks! Sometimes you can contact whoever is putting on a seminar and they can come to your clinic for a low cost.


----------



## bridgettemartin (May 1, 2013)

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/ICD10/ProviderResources.html

Go to this page, and at the bottom, there are several links for providers.  There are resources depending upon your group size.  The AAPC also has resources available on their ICD-10 tab.


----------



## jessica81680@comcast.net (May 2, 2013)

Thank you.  I already have those resources.  I was curious as to whether or not there were others.


----------

